# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما أفضل كتاب تناول شعر المتنبي بدراسة أسلوبية ؟

## محمد العبادي

وجزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## أبو الديم المصري

أخي محمد ..
إن كنت تقصد المنهج النقدي الحديث،
فالذي أذكره الآن هو كتاب "المتنبي؛ دراسة نفسية وأسلوبية"
لـ: بكري شيخ أمين، ونهى عارف الحسن
صادر عن دار العلم للملايين
ويمتاز بأن الدراسة الأسلوبية فيه قد توزعتها الفصول على نحو أفقى،
كما يسري فيه منحى تاريخي يتبدى في التتبع الزمني للمراحل التي مر بها الشاعر..
ولعلك تفيد من التحليل الموجود به لبعض قصائده كقصيدة الحمى وقصيدة الوداع مثلا
وأيضا تسجيل السمات العامة على الكافوريات وقصائده في ابن عمار... إلى غيره
وإن كنت في الواقع لست أدري: هل الكتاب على الشبكة أو لا؟
أما إن كنت تقصد الدراسة الفنية المتلبسة بشيء من العناية بالجوانب الأسلوبية في الدراسة،
كجانب الصورة أو التراكيب أو بنية الألفاظ،
فهذا أكثر من أن يحيط به دارس
بل إن الدراسات الأكاديمية التي تناولت شعره من هذه الزاوية
في الجامعات المصرية تكاد تتجاوز الثلاثين
وعندي ثبت بها ربما أدونه لك إن أردت
شغلك الله بالحق فلا تجد إلا إليه سبيلا
دم في حفظ الله!!

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الحبيب وبارك فيكم .

----------


## ورد الشام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نرجو ممن لديه أي دراسة أسلوبية أوكتاب تناول شعر المتنبي بالنقد أن يعرضه لنا في أسرع وقت لحاجتي الماسة إليه 
أو لديه كتاب 1/ الانحراف الاسلوبي في شعر ابي الطيب المتنبي ـ لصالح عبد  الله الخضيري
2/ المتنبي دراسة نفسية واسلوبية ـ لبكري شيخ أمين , نهى عارف

----------


## مروان الحسني

ليتك تذكر لنا هذا الثبت أستاذي أبو الديم ...

هل يوجد كتاب عن شعر المتنبي على غرار كتاب ( خصائص الأسلوب في الشوقيات ) للطرابلسي ؟

----------

